# Gheenoe LT25 fuel tank options.



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

I have an LT25 with the front raised deck and double compartments. The previous owner had it built this way and in the compartment closest to the stern is where the (3gallon) fuel tank is. It works and is nice to have weight distribution, however it's a small tank. Does anyone else have this same setup and have managed to fit a larger tank in this compartment?

I want to try and run a 6 gallon tank in there but I don't have a way to test fit before ordering. I plan on doing this and then having a couple 3 or 5 gallon cans in the rear for long trips such as in the everglades.


----------



## Strangewater (Aug 14, 2015)

Not sure if you are still looking but I plan on getting a custom aluminum tank built for mine

Edit: spelling


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

KingFlySC said:


> I have an LT25 with the front raised deck and double compartments. The previous owner had it built this way and in the compartment closest to the stern is where the (3gallon) fuel tank is. It works and is nice to have weight distribution, however it's a small tank. Does anyone else have this same setup and have managed to fit a larger tank in this compartment?
> 
> I want to try and run a 6 gallon tank in there but I don't have a way to test fit before ordering. I plan on doing this and then having a couple 3 or 5 gallon cans in the rear for long trips such as in the everglades.


I can't see the picture but I had an LT 25 with dual rearh hatches, and had a honda 6 gallon tank that fit perfectly in the back hatch. https://www.boats.net/product/honda..._eDE-R3nYT5eIhjctq396R1QUsGvHzjgaAiSDEALw_wcB


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

I ended up finding a 6 gallon to fit in the front hatch. All is well. I'll be able to put a 5gallon can in the back and have 11 gallons on board. Pretty good range.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

KingFlySC said:


> I ended up finding a 6 gallon to fit in the front hatch. All is well. I'll be able to put a 5gallon can in the back and have 11 gallons on board. Pretty good range.


11 gallons...I get bored after running for an entire weekend with 5. You could easily reach the Bahamas!


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

DuckNut said:


> 11 gallons...I get bored after running for an entire weekend with 5. You could easily reach the Bahamas!


The only time ill carry the spare can is when in the Glades. Ill be there for like 5-6 days in a month and it will be nice to not have worry much about fuel. But yeah, up here in SC that 6 gallons will take me all over the place.


----------

